# Tips on cleaning cone filters?



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

I have 9K miles on my ECIS CAI cone filter and I will be cleaning it soon for the first time with the ECIS cleaning kit. Does anyone have tips on how to do it? I've read about horror stories with overoiling the filter and messing up the AFM. How much oil is enough?


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

I'll ass-ume the kit is basically a K&N kit, which includes a cleaner and a re-oiling spray. Spray the cleaner, let it soak according to the instructions. When rinsing, run the water **from the inside of the filter** so the water drains outward. In other words, the water flows in the opposite direction the air would. If not, the water will force the dirt in deeper into the filter material.

Put enough oil so the gauze doesn't have that grayish color. Too much oil is bad, but so is too little. It won't look like new when you're done. Tricky huh?


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

elbert said:


> *I'll ass-ume the kit is basically a K&N kit, which includes a cleaner and a re-oiling spray. Spray the cleaner, let it soak according to the instructions. When rinsing, run the water **from the inside of the filter** so the water drains outward. In other words, the water flows in the opposite direction the air would. If not, the water will force the dirt in deeper into the filter material.
> 
> Put enough oil so the gauze doesn't have that grayish color. Too much oil is bad, but so is too little. It won't look like new when you're done. Tricky huh? *


Yes - here's a picture


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

I assume you spray the cleaner to the outside surface only, correct?


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

brave1heart said:


> *I assume you spray the cleaner to the outside surface only, correct? *


Correct. Just make sure the filter element turns red/pink; as soon as the grey color disappears, stop spraying.

BTW, you can also get the K&N Cleaning kit at Pep Boys/Kragen/Autozone.


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

Raffi said:


> *Correct. Just make sure the filter element turns red/pink; as soon as the grey color disappears, stop spraying.
> 
> BTW, you can also get the K&N Cleaning kit at Pep Boys/Kragen/Autozone. *


Thanks. Yeah, I could've probably saved 10 bucks...


----------



## MD2b (Dec 20, 2002)

also, make sure that you let the filter sit for a few days after being oiled so that the oil soaks in and settles.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

MD2b said:


> *also, make sure that you let the filter sit for a few days after being oiled so that the oil soaks in and settles. *


That probably will help. If you can't wait (ie no other ride available) I wiped off the excess that accumulates inside the filter. Better yet, stand up the filter on a paper towel and watch ESPN for a couple hours.


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

MD2b said:


> *also, make sure that you let the filter sit for a few days after being oiled so that the oil soaks in and settles. *


Good tip. I think I can do that.


----------

